# Diablo 3: Petition für mehr Abwechslung



## Nelia (2. Juli 2008)

Sind eh beide Unsinn aber des spaßes halber x).

Soll Diablo 3 so bleiben wie es momentan ausschaut oder soll es so eintönig werden wie es von wenigen verlangt wird?.

http://www.petitiononline.com/DIII/petition.html


----------



## Flooza (2. Juli 2008)

ich möcht echt nciht flamen, aber glaubst du es bringt auch nur irgendwas???

edith: ups hab dein post nur halb gelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja zum fun kann man es ja machen :-D


----------



## Nelia (2. Juli 2008)

Mir ist es egal ob das was bringen wird, Blizzard wird nix ändern was ich bergüße x). Soll einfach nur eine Gegenpedition zum Spaß sein für die die gerade läuft. Mal sehen wer das Rennen gewinnt ^^. Deswegen hehe.


----------



## Hunsorr (2. Juli 2008)

Sowieso schwachsinnig die Ursprungspedition. Diablo3 sieht doch genial aus (und das inner Pre-Alpha). Und düster genug ist es allemal, ganz zu schweigen von blutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tearor (2. Juli 2008)

PeTition... 

nur so, will auch keine flames lesen "weiss doch jeder was gemeint is...". 
Las vorhin eine Bewerbung für eine Auszubildendenstelle, und ich wusste wohl was der Junge meinte mit "Sehr geerte Damen und Herren", weggeschmissen hab ich die Bewerbung trotzdem.


----------



## Nelia (2. Juli 2008)

Nur weiter ^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin *DAGEGEN*, grundsätzlich.
Wogegen auch immer...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (2. Juli 2008)

Mir is das eigentlich wayne auch wenn ich für so ne Unterschriftensammlung unterschrieben habe. (Für düstere Grafik usw)
Hab ich einfach gemacht weil ichs gerne hätte, wäre mir aber auch egal wenns so bleibt denn so wie es ist bin ich auch zufrieden.
Waren btw schon über 12.000 unterschriften auf der Seite. Naya wayne train tuut tuut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


HAUTPSACHE ES KOMMT!!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab ja schon wieder mit D2 angefangen, Akt 3 jetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So weit von mir, allen ein schönes Hf Gl genießt die Sonne bb


----------



## Spittykovski (2. Juli 2008)

Diese düsteren Bilder sehen auch aus wie  aus Diablo 2. Das ist kein fortschritt. 

Aber anscheinend will man wirklich nur ein diablo 2 mit " Besserer Grafik".

Aber meckerköpfe gibts ja immer und diesmal machen sie sogar ne petition. Ich hoffe eifnach das das nicht durchkommt.


----------



## Nelia (2. Juli 2008)

Wenn das durchgehend so dunkel und extrem düster aussehen würde, in Dungeons und der Außenwelt dann würde mir das persöhnlich tierisch auf den Sack gehen. Wenn man sich die alten D2 Screens genauer anschaut sind das kräftigere Farben als die auf den neuen Screens. Und außerdem waren das glaube ich nur 256 Farben oder?^^.

Viele vergessen das in Diablo alles in der Nacht spielte. In Diablo 3 wird es sicherlich auch dunklere Abschnitte geben. Das kann nur postitiv sein.


----------



## Yoranox (2. Juli 2008)

Mir gefiehl und gefällt diablo2 von der grafik auch heute noch außerordentlich gut!Blizz hat aus dem was damals zur verfügung stand das beste gemacht und das kann sich auch heute noch sehen lassen! 
Mir sind die Farben eigentlich egal  es soll ja sowieso weniger dungeon und unter tage werden und mehr outdoor bereiche.Naja  hauptsache das game wird fertig und bleibt vom stil her wie das alte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hatte auch nach dem 30. mal durchspielen noch spaß und habe es gestern auch noch einmal durchgespielt und mehr auf die story geachtet!immernoch ein top game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem sinne weiter blizzard.ich vertraue denen und die werden es perfekt rausbringen!


----------



## Ishvara (2. Juli 2008)

Seh ich auch so. 

Schliesslich sieht man erst 2 Abschnitte aus dem ganzen Spiel.( Ich hoffe es gibt noch ein paar Düstereabschnitte.) 
Allerdings gefällt mir die Grafik bis hier hin.


----------



## Gulwar (2. Juli 2008)

Ach, ich liebe diese ewig gestrigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber im Ernst: Natürlich tragen Farben viel zur Atmosphäre eines Spiels bei, aber man darf nicht einfach auf dem alten Level stehen bleiben. Ich finde die neue Farbgestaltung sehr gelungen, viel realistischer und sie unterstützen den düsteren Charakter des Spiels ungemein.
Und wer spielt schon ein Spiel nur wegen der Grafik? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (2. Juli 2008)

die Leute sollen sich mal bei Diablo 2 den 2. Akt angucken. Sonne üur, is schließlich inner Wüste, aber toptzdem sollte Diablo 3 nicht in einer so "schönen" Welt wie WoW spielen. Szenen wie aus dem Gameplay movie sollten meiner Meinung nach so 1/2 des Spiels sein das reicht an netter Umgebung xD.


----------



## BuzzerBeater (2. Juli 2008)

Also wenn ich mir dieses Bild anschaue haben die Recht, macht es düsterer. Ich finde das sieht einfach geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aico (2. Juli 2008)

Wie bis jetzt einfach alle "Should looks like" bilder besser finde. Manche sind en bissel Dunkel, aber düsterer sieht das Spiel Tausendmal besser aus.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (2. Juli 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> Sind eh beide Unsinn aber des spaßes halber x).
> 
> Soll Diablo 3 so bleiben wie es momentan ausschaut oder soll es so eintönig werden wie es von wenigen verlangt wird?.
> 
> http://www.petitiononline.com/DIII/petition.html



Ich fänds schon toll wenn ne wirklich gute Story dabei sein würde. Das Gameplay selber darf ruhig so einfachdämlich bleiben ^^
Aber ich glaube selbst das mit der guten Story ist schon ein frommer Wunsch.


----------



## F3RR1S (2. Juli 2008)

Ich finde es ähnelt zu sehr dem WoW Comis style gefählt mir nich so ganz. Und die Texturen sind grausig detailarm fürn spiel was noch nichtmal aufm Markt ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der_Lukas (2. Juli 2008)

F3RR1S schrieb:


> Ich finde es ähnelt zu sehr dem WoW Comis style gefählt mir nich so ganz. Und die Texturen sind grausig detailarm fürn spiel was noch nichtmal aufm Markt ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Ja gerade weil es noch nicht auf dem Markt ist kann sich noch einiges ändern.
Ich finde die Grafik gut so und eine richtige "Comic-Grafik" ist es auch nicht.
Ich würde erst wenn es so aussieht wie zb XIII von einer richtigen Comic-Grafik reden


----------



## Nelia (2. Juli 2008)

Ein wichtiger Punkt ist auch das es storytechnisch passen muss und darüber weiß noch niemand was. Möglich wäre das es Act für Act bedrohlicher wird auf dem Weg zu Diablo womit die selbstgemachten Screens nicht so viel Sinn machen würden. Niemand weiß was auf der Welt nach dem zweiten Teil alles passiert ist. Wie gesagt es muss passen und nicht was andere sagen. Naja, wir werden es sehen.


----------



## Ishvara (2. Juli 2008)

Ausserdem wurden bei den Bildern meist nur Kontrast erhöht und Farbstärke runtergeschraubt. Was man problemlos mit freeware an seinem PC ändern kann...


----------



## Bratiboy (2. Juli 2008)

ich bin dafür das ich dagegen bin O.o ?!
ich find vorher besser... aber es ist sowieso egal was ihr macht blizzard lässt sich niemals reinreden!.


----------



## BuzzerBeater (2. Juli 2008)

Ishvara schrieb:


> Ausserdem wurden bei den Bildern meist nur Kontrast erhöht und Farbstärke runtergeschraubt. Was man problemlos mit freeware an seinem PC ändern kann...




/sign

werd ich auch machen falls es am Ende doch zu bunt sein sollte und mir die Atmosphäre flöten geht. Außerdem müsste das doch auch einfach mit den Nvidia Teibern gehen, also bei mir zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sphärenwanderer (3. Juli 2008)

Du meine Güte!!!!!
Das Diablo 3 erscheinen wird ist noch nicht mal 1 Woche offiziell. Bis das Spiel rauskommt fliesst noch ne menge Wasser die Wupper runter. Wartet es doch ab. Und wenns euch dann nicht gefällt, dann könnt ihr immer noch solche Sinnlos- Threads aus dem Boden stampfen.
Mal ne Frage, warum sollte Blizzard denn was am Diablo- Spielprinzip ändern? Das Spiel befindet sich seit erscheinen unter den Top 50 der meistverkauften Spiele und erschienen ist es nicht mal dieses Jahrtausend.
Macht doch lieber noch ein paar WoW-, LotR- oder AoC- Hass-, Heul- und Flamethreads auf. Davon wird die Sache zwar auch nicht besser, aber genauso uninteressant.


----------



## Nelia (3. Juli 2008)

Blizzard sieht es genauso wie ich ^^.

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,649867/News/Acti...st_dein_Freund/


----------



## Malarki@buffed (3. Juli 2008)

So langsam nervts mich ja schon mit diesem WoW-look, nicht wur Warcraft,WoW und Starcraft sehen jetzt schon so aus,
nein Diablo bekommt auch den Kiddi freundlichen look für die ganze Familie. Man kanns auch irgendwie übertreiben,
es sieht ja toll aus keine Frage. Aber das passt jetzt doch irgendwie nicht zu Diablo.
Wenn man sich die Screen's so anschaut sind die "dark-pictures" 100mal besser und Stimmiger.


----------



## xxkabalxx (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich will Diablo 2 mit besserer Grafik, ich will das sich dennoch etwas ändert, das es an Skills und Möglichkeiten etwas neues gibt,woran ich auch nicht Zweifel.
Was ich nicht will ist ein "Neues" Diablo,das viel zu Bunt ist und am ende noch aussieht wieWoW. Diablo war schon immer düster denn es spielt in düsteren Zeiten, wer ne Kunterbunte WoW Blümchenwelt will soll WoW spielen. Ich will nicht das es in Diablo 5 Meter lange Schwerter gibt die leuchten wie ein Weihnachtsbaum. 
Ich hoffe und glaube aber das Blizz dem altem Diablo-style treu beibt,denn das düstere ist das was Diablo ausmacht.

Vorrangestellt muss man auch beachten dass das Spiel noch in der Entwicklung steckt und das sich noch einiges ändern kann.

Allen Hippies hier würd ich Hello Kitty empfehlen. Aber vorsicht! Hello Kitty + Drogen = Reizüberflutung


----------

